# couple other things



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

some of my other animals


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

coolio


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just a couple other animals of mine


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a frog, well camouflaged.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

not bad


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Kermit... j/k What kind of frog is that?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

didn't I just see this guy on another thread..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE FROG


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

dont know why second thread as it told my error but


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice gravel...could hardly find the frog haha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

double post??


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Yay! Cuties!
Fire Belly Toad?!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

and my cat


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

errrrrrrrrr


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> Hey Kermit... j/k What kind of frog is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dark green is a firebelly frog


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

you keep all them different types of toads in the same tank?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah theirs actually more but they hidin


----------



## missmstrmind (Jul 30, 2004)

Rocky the kittie is really cute!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wheres your cool dogs?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

next week (pics didnt come out)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

delta said:


> next week (pics didnt come out)
> [snapback]865374[/snapback]​


Ight man. Nice pics of the frogs and your cat though.


----------

